# It's that time of the year again....



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,

It's that time of the year again.... 











Corelli Christmas concerto on a Nixa LP

Greetings,
Rolf


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

yap, time moves fast . this is maybe the fastest year passing in front of my eyes .. 

i wonder is there any classical stuff specifically composed for christmas or new year, I mean not a traditional one like O,Holy Night etc.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Several composers wrote Christmas Oratario. (Bach, Medelssohn, Saint-Saens, Britten and possibly others)...


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 78rpm with (very nice!) Choir works by John Stainer and Frederick Bridge:






Weird you don't hear them anymore...

Rolf


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the christmas recomendation. at the time enjoying the trans-siberian orchestra songs. not classical but close too...


----------



## ElYardo (Jan 4, 2009)

Universal Classics and Jazz are about to release an album called Ascent, which isn't a Christmas record, but it is a very chilled and relaxing record designed to be a new year detox from a hectic and over indulgent Christmas period. Take a look - http://www.tylerrix.com/ - Not a bad project to work on in January!


----------

